# Court Line Ship Photos



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I have do***ented the history of all the Court Line ships but am missing photos of a number of them - particularly the older ones and the "Halcyons". If anyone can help fill the gap could I ask you to contact me by Private Message please?

The ones I haven't got are these - you can see the histories by clicking on the link in my signature.

Arlington Court (I)
Barrington Court (I)
Barrington Court (II)
Cressington Court (I)
Cressington Court (II)
Cressington Court (IV) (aka Hector Halcyon)
Dorington Court (II)
Dorington Court (III)
Halcyon Cove
Halcyon Skies
Ilvington Court (I)
Lavington Court (I)
Lavington Court (II)
Lorca
Marsa
Mersington Court
Ovington Court (I have several photos after she was wrecked but none whilst still operational)
Rossington Court


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Brian I sent you jpegs of GELA (Ex ARLINGTON COURT) plus CRESSINGTON COURT
some days ago, did you receive them OK ? Alan.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Alan,

I just emailed you about this 10 seconds ago. I have indeed included those photos on the site and acknowledged your contribution.


----------



## ketley22 (Nov 7, 2004)

Hello Brian 

I have some to send you

Regards Clive


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats good news Brian. I will keep a look out for those on your list. Could you update it as you find them please? To save duplication. Many thanks!(Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks to those who have sent me several of the "missing" Court Line photos which have been added to the site. There were 18 ships on the original list - this is now down to 10.

Here is the shorter list of those for which I still do not have photos if anyone comes across them:

Arlington Court (I)
Barrington Court (I)
Cressington Court (I)
Halcyon Cove
Ilvington Court (I)
Lavington Court (I)
Lavington Court (II)
Lorca
Mersington Court
Ovington Court (I have several photos after she was wrecked but none whilst still operational)


----------

